# Leisure battery not charging from Alternator



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

2005 Burstner Delfin Performance T700 on Renault 3.0L base. 12v electrics controlled by Reich E-box/E display. Charges ok on 230v and solar but not from alternator. User manual suggests:
Fuse on terminal D+ of the alternator is defective
or 
Disconnector relay in the transformer/rectifier is defective.

My question is does anyone know where the fuse on terminal D+ is on this vehicle so that I can rule it in/out as the cause of the problem.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Leisure battery not charging of Alternator*



alandsue said:


> 2005 Burstner Delfin Performance T700 on Renault 3.0L base. 12v electrics controlled by Reich E-box/E display. Charges ok on 230v and solar but not from alternator. User manual suggests:
> Fuse on terminal D+ of the alternator is defective
> or
> Disconnector relay in the transformer/rectifier is defective.
> ...


The D+ will also enable the 12v on the fridge when the engine is running. Does the fridge work on 12v?


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Ray,

Hope you and Lesley are keeping well. 

Yes, the fridge apparently works ok on 12v according to the lights on the fridge I.e. Light red if 12v selected but not on ignition and green when engine running. 12v also selected automatically when on Auto and engine running. I know this appears to rule out the fuse as being the cause of my problem but not having a wiring diagram or schematic I do not know how the wiring is routed from the alternator to the leisure battery. 

Cheers
Alan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

alandsue said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> Hope you and Lesley are keeping well.
> 
> ...


Alan, I suspect that the battery paralleling is done within the Reich E box. 
Perhaps these people can tell you?
http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/reich-e-box.php


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Ray. Already tried them but they replied that they have no experience of this E-box/Renault combination to be able to answer my query. Will probably arrange to go to their premises when the weather is a bit better for further investigation.

Cheers
Alan


----------

